# Error compiling fusefs-libs



## sessy (Oct 6, 2009)

We run a web server with an older FreeBSD version (5.5). I'd like to install fusefs-libs, but since the binary package is not available any more, I have to use cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/ && make install clean.

Unfortunately the compilation fails with an error:


```
[root@server /# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/ && make install clean
===>  Building for fusefs-libs-2.7.4
Making all in include
make  all-am
Making all in lib
if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I../include  -I../include -DFUSERMOUNT_DIR=\"/usr/local/bin\"  
-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REENTRANT -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 -I/usr/local/include   -O -pipe -MT fuse_lowlevel.lo -MD -MP -MF 
".deps/fuse_lowlevel.Tpo" -c -o fuse_lowlevel.lo fuse_lowlevel.c;  then mv -f ".deps/fuse_lowlevel.Tpo" ".deps/fuse_lowlevel.Plo"; else rm -f 
".deps/fuse_lowlevel.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../include -I../include -DFUSERMOUNT_DIR=\"/usr/local/bin\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 
-D_REENTRANT -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 -I/usr/local/include -O -pipe -MT fuse_lowlevel.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fuse_lowlevel.Tpo -c fuse_lowlevel.c  
-fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fuse_lowlevel.o
fuse_lowlevel.c: In function `do_init':
fuse_lowlevel.c:984: error: `EPROTO' undeclared (first use in this function)
fuse_lowlevel.c:984: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
fuse_lowlevel.c:984: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/work/fuse-2.7.4/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/work/fuse-2.7.4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs.
```

I have zero idea on how to fix this, so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

AFAIK EPROTO is only available in 6.0 and higher:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=53613


----------



## sessy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, we'll have to upgrade.


----------

